# Starting veggies from seed this year



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I just placed an order for a bunch of seeds to start veggies inside this year. I haven't done this much with veggies in the past... usually just buy plants at big box or garden center. So this is the first time everything will come from seed. I'm curious what other people grow, especially tomatoes. Any fan favorites?

I have:

Yellow Brandywine
Purple Cherokee
Beefsteak
Red Zebra 
Large Red Cherry
Yellow Pear


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@gm560

We don't grow much of anything but I would like to do some container gardening. Not a tomato fan but I might try onions. Can you do those in a container.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

I've tried tomatoes but unless we have a rare, flawless summer, the fruits don't ripen well for me. Needs a greenhouse for heat and protection from wind. My father has one and he grows superb tomatoes which I trade with him.  I grow purple sprouting broccoli, swiss chard, lettuce, beetroot, french beans, broad beans. Also have some raspberry canes which are excellent, blackcurrants, redcurrants and a whitecurrant. Absolutely love it!



pennstater2005 said:


> @gm560
> 
> We don't grow much of anything but I would like to do some container gardening. Not a tomato fan but I might try onions. Can you do those in a container.


I don't see why not, as long as the container is wide and deep enough. You won't get a very big onion in one season from seed however. Try planting the sets (the onions the size of a large grape), they have been sown the previous season and will give you the headstart you need for harvesting in one season.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I've tried some of the more exotic tomatoes, but seem to have the most consistent results with Early Girl, cherry and plum tomatoes. I use containers and keep them on southern exposure deck.

Be sure to keep an eye out for hornworm, those suckers can chew a plant down pretty quickly and hard to spot! Definitely helps that I use planters, you can spot the spoor pretty easily. If the plants are in a garden bed, it would be a lot harder.

Good results with a variety of peppers.

Basil seems easy and tasty.

Trying some spinach and strawberries this year as well.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

We started our seeds under lights today! Tomatoes, peppers, egg plants, basil and a few others!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Started mine last night! Tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, and a slew of herbs. I already have a bunch of flowers going under the grow lights too. I overwintered some petunias and am now cloning them by taking cuttings. Pretty much a full nursery going in the basement!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I too am trying everything by seed. Can't get petunias to germinate. My marigolds have germinated well but wow they take a long time to Tiller after emerging. The morning glories are rocking it.

Just started the veggies last weekend. So far not much there. I need some more grow lights and a couple more heat mats.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

And they are up and going! We have done it this way for many years and it works like a charm. I am giving our box gardens a break. The tomatoes are all going in recycled N-ext products five gallon buckets🌱👍


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Started 'Clemson Spineless' Okra this past weekend. Checked last evening and about 10 of 36 have germinated and barely surfaced. They are in starter pods. Will transplant a couple of the strongest to larger containers once they get a second set of leaves.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I have had excellent luck just starting okra seeds right in the ground. They are pretty quick and hardy when in warm humid conditions.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

We love tomatoes at our house!
I've been growing cherokee purple's for a few years and they are superb! Nearly everyone we give them to says they're the best tomato they've ever eaten. No joke. Rich, robust and totally gorgeous!

Besides that I've been growing mr stripey's and Arkansas travelers. Both great as well. The stripey is tart, tasty and visually striking in a dish, the Arkansas travellers have a fantastic rich tomato flavor and are good producers in the heat. But if I could have only one it'd be the cherokee purple....to die for!

Trying the Cherokee stripe this year, I'll post an after action report.

This year I'm trying a couple different cherry tomatoes (super 100's & chocolate cherry last 2yrs, sunsweet/sun gold this yr).

Also growing turnips and carrots for the first time. If anyone has tips on those I'm all ears.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

This is my first year planting veggies also. Built a raised bed and planted carrots, lettuce, potatoes, onions and peas on April 10th in Iowa. I'm probably going to have to cover them later this week if any of them start showing up above the surface since we are getting some freezing temps.


----------



## Biglawnguy64 (Apr 28, 2020)

Starting ours today. Excited to have farm to table. Good luck


----------

